# BBQ cookbook..



## dirtydog207 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have spent the past few days getting recipes for rubs, sauces, sides, ect. and by the time Im done gonna have a BBQ cookbook.. Thank you all for your recipes.. Cant wait to try them..


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2011)

I guess we will all start getting royalty checks soon!


----------



## dirtydog207 (Mar 7, 2011)

Actually I never thought about selling it.. And if I was going to Id have to figure out which recipes came from who and give credit.. Thats ways too much work


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 8, 2011)

You might want to check this site out to make your cookbook

www.livingcookbook.com

Several folks on this site use this software


----------



## callahan4life (Mar 8, 2011)

I use the Cook'n 9 software available at

http://www.dvo.com/gcookn.html?CID=g_recipeprogram&gclid=CKD8sfCti6cCFYHu7Qod-EHdfQ  

I really like it.


----------



## dirtydog207 (Mar 8, 2011)

Im going to have to use the old method of pen and paper cause I am unemployed right now so I dont have money for items such as that.. Maybe someday..


----------



## chef willie (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey, try a twist on a kids lemonade stand....put your smoker on the corner and sell ribs by the piece..probably make a fortune


----------



## dirtydog207 (Mar 8, 2011)

Im still workin on finding a barrel to make my smoker with.. Otherwise not a bad idea..


----------



## biaviian (Mar 8, 2011)

Dirtydog207 said:


> Im going to have to use the old method of pen and paper cause I am unemployed right now so I dont have money for items such as that.. Maybe someday..




If you can get it done in 30 days you can use the living cookbook free, as a trial.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 19, 2012)

This looks to be a good one -


----------



## big andy a (Jan 19, 2012)

I used the free program *Evernote* to capture recipes off of this site as well as other sites. Is very easy to use, doesn't cost anything and allows me to categorize the recipes under whatever headings I want. I've only been using it for a couple of months now so I'm no expert, but my experiences with it are very positive.

Good luck,

Curt.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 19, 2012)

I also use Evernote to copy then put them into LivingCookbook when I have the time


----------



## sprky (Jan 19, 2012)

Chef Willie said:


> Hey, try a twist on a kids lemonade stand....put your smoker on the corner and sell ribs by the piece..probably make a fortune


LOL my kids football coach told me I need to do that with my ABT'S. He'd be my #1 customer.


----------



## ac45acp (Jan 19, 2012)

my wife uses amazon to self publish the children's books she writes. go for it, it might keep you in beer money.


----------



## pooldaddy9 (Feb 25, 2012)

sure would like to have a copy


----------



## hooligan8403 (May 2, 2012)

Ill be honest I just have a word doc file for my recipe book. Cut and paste works just fine and then I fine tune it later for my own aesthetic preference.


----------

